# Overprotective parents?



## Beardo (Feb 8, 2015)

My parents are pretty chill with most things. I have a lot of friends though, with horribly overprotective and unreasonable parents.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes they were, a lot worse when I was younger but they are better. Like they never taught me stuff and pretty much thought I knew nothing and I could never got to friends without them being like WHO IS IT TELL ME ABOUT HER/HIM.. And they lashed out for the smallest 'mistake' since they wanted me to be miss perfect with good grades.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 8, 2015)

Firstly... Willam *eep* 

Also *is a parent* My parents were actually pretty trusting and laid back and I definitely try to pass that on to my two boys


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 8, 2015)

My mom used to be so overprotective! Now she's not as bad.


----------



## penguins (Feb 8, 2015)

my mom is so chill
probably bc she knows my brother and i are such losers that we wouldn't do anything bad anyway
plus i never go out like at all so


----------



## Beardo (Feb 8, 2015)

Foxxie said:


> Firstly... Willam *eep*
> 
> Also *is a parent* My parents were actually pretty trusting and laid back and I definitely try to pass that on to my two boys



Willam gives me lifeee


Also, that's good to hear. I tend to harshly judge overprotective parents (I know I shouldn't, since I'm not a parent and it's hard to raise a kid and make sure they're safe) I mean, I understand wanting to protect your kids but when you won't let them go over to their friends houses or go do anything with their friends at all, it seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 8, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Willam gives me lifeee
> 
> 
> Also, that's good to hear. I tend to harshly judge overprotective parents (I know I shouldn't, since I'm not a parent and it's hard to raise a kid and make sure they're safe) I mean, I understand wanting to protect your kids but when you won't let them go over to their friends houses or go do anything with their friends at all, it seems a bit ridiculous.



It is a really difficult call though, honestly!  Like, you will never actually understand how difficult being a parent is, until you have kids yourself... sometimes there is a massive urge to wrap your babies up in bubble wrap and lock them away, the worry that something bad will happen is very overwhelming sometimes and it is actually a bit of a fight *not* to be over protective... but being hurt and being able to pick yourself up again (both emotionally and physically) is a big part of life, so yes I agree that young people should have an amount of freedom, to prepare them for the big wide world.

I just realised I am waaaayyy more mature than I give myself credit for


----------



## unintentional (Feb 8, 2015)

My parents are pretty chill with most things.
There was this girl, however, in eighth grade who was very sheltered (from everything) and I got into a fight with her over _certain_ rights and she told one of her friends on me and got mad when they said "she needed to chill." I never met her parents, but they wouldn't let her see any movie with a rating higher than G.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Foxxie said:


> It is a really difficult call though, honestly!  Like, you will never actually understand how difficult being a parent is, until you have kids yourself... sometimes there is a massive urge to wrap your babies up in bubble wrap and lock them away, the worry that something bad will happen is very overwhelming sometimes and it is actually a bit of a fight *not* to be over protective... but being hurt and being able to pick yourself up again (both emotionally and physically) is a big part of life, so yes I agree that young people should have an amount of freedom, to prepare them for the big wide world.
> 
> I just realised I am waaaayyy more mature than I give myself credit for



Yes you can realize sometimes how annoying it is, that's why some people should have not gotten children at all. Or at least let someone else adopt them. Not saying you or anyone else here a parent is bad, but these "you can't know until you've done" is just too cheesy in some conversations...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2015)

My father was protective.

My mother, though, when I went to high school, was basically "Look you're responsible just tell me where you're going and be back when you get back"


----------



## Amichann (Feb 8, 2015)

penguins said:


> my mom is so chill
> probably bc she knows my brother and i are such losers that we wouldn't do anything bad anyway
> plus i never go out like at all so



Same. My mom trusts me a lot since I don't do anything but stay home and watch anime lol. I guess that's a good thing though because when I do go out, she trusts where I am and that I'll get home when I say I will. She also trusts all of my friends since they've been my friends for a really long time.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> My father was protective.
> 
> My mother, though, when I went to high school, was basically "Look you're responsible just tell me where you're going and be back when you get back"


My mother is still like that lol probably because I live at her place but she is too worried sometimes


----------



## Togekiss (Feb 8, 2015)

My mom used to be overprotective, but she's pretty calm now. It's my dad who's the overprotective one, stuck in my side like a thorn.


----------



## Locket (Feb 8, 2015)

No one cares unless I come back after 3-5 hours. I could be out for the 5 hours while my mom is sleeping though.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yes you can realize sometimes how annoying it is, that's why some people should have not gotten children at all. Or at least let someone else adopt them. Not saying you or anyone else here a parent is bad, but these "you can't know until you've done" is just too cheesy in some conversations...



I would love to hear your opinion in another 10-15 years time, maybe when you have experienced a little more of what life really has to offer.  The reason that people say that you can't understand it until you have experienced it, is because it is true.  If you find that "cheesy" then maybe it is safe to assume that you have yet to experience and thus, truly understand it.

I don't mean that to sound disrespectful or rude, but I do find your comment a little naive if I am honest.  We have all been through the "parent's are this, parent's are that" phase... all of us. I was just trying to give another perspective into why parents do sometimes over-react and over protect.

Also, I am curious to hear what your standards for being able to have children are (ie. you state that some people shouldn't have them).  Can we really place limits on who can or can't have children? What would your criteria be? And how would you take into consideration the fact people's lives after children change considerably from what they were prior?  ie. people who you may consider unfit to be parents, might really come into their own when given the opportunity to try, or people who you would think make amazing parents that might actually find it too much and treat the child poorly as a result.  I can't say that such social conditioning sits well with me to be honest.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 8, 2015)

my parents were quite protective. Like if i was going out they'd want to know exactly what i was doing. they trusted me though, so they weren't on my case all the time.


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

My parents monitor my internet history and keep tabs on everything I do. I have mostly anxiety about always pleasing them and saying/doing the right thing, I know they just monitor me because "they care" but it can be a little much.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Brackets said:


> my parents were quite protective. Like if i was going out they'd want to know exactly what i was doing. they trusted me though, so they weren't on my case all the time.


Mine are/were more interested in who lol..


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah my parents are kind of overprotective. I've never even been to a sleepover and I'm already 17.  I can't even go to the park/playground by myself even though it's less than a five minute walk away.


----------



## Brackets (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoopy Christe said:


> My parents monitor my internet history and keep tabs on everything I do. I have mostly anxiety about always pleasing them and saying/doing the right thing, I know they just monitor me because "they care" but it can be a little much.



That's awful. You should be able to have some privacy :/


----------



## Improv (Feb 8, 2015)

I've got pretty overprotective parents. I can't be out past 7pm on any given night & I can't go anywhere on Sundays other than church. I can't talk to friends on the phone, only text. When my group of friends go over to one of their houses, I can't go because my parents don't want me in someone else's house of the opposite sex. I can't go out to dinner with friends because I'd have to leave early to be home on time.

I played soccer from grades 2-5, then stopped because my parents didn't want me to break a bone or have any teeth knocked out. I can't really do much other than sit at home.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Improv said:


> I've got pretty overprotective parents. I can't be out past 7pm on any given night & I can't go anywhere on Sundays other than church. I can't talk to friends on the phone, only text. When my group of friends go over to one of their houses, I can't go because my parents don't want me in someone else's house of the opposite sex. I can't go out to dinner with friends because I'd have to leave early to be home on time.
> 
> I played soccer from grades 2-5, then stopped because my parents didn't want me to break a bone or have any teeth knocked out. I can't really do much other than sit at home.


Wow.. dude I'm sorry to hear that.. At least I can see friends but I wouldn't dare drag them home cause my parents are awkward af


----------



## Brad (Feb 8, 2015)

My parents obviously won't let me do _anything_ I want to do, but they really don't get into my business much. As long as they sort of know what I'm up to if I'm going out, or when I'll be back. Otherwise, they just sort of leave me to do whatever.


----------



## r a t (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't do anything without being questioned, "So what did you do?", "Who was there?", "Was there any boys there?", "Were you by yourselves?", "You didn't do/go anywhere dodgy did you?" Oh my goodnesS LET ME LIVE.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 8, 2015)

I wouldn't consider my parents overprotective. My friends would, on the other hand. They think it's crazy that I still have a curfew of around 12 pm to 1 am (I'm 17 years old). I don't think that's unreasonable, though.

The only thing that I used to find overprotective about my parents was that I was never allowed to have chewing gum or big candy until I was 12. I discovered that had a good reason, though: my uncle almost died choking on gum.


----------



## Alyssa (Feb 8, 2015)

I've lived with my grandparents for most of my life, and they are extremely overprotective. Recently they've been a lot more lenient, though. I think being too overprotective is bad for kids in the end. Everyone needs to have experience in different social settings and learn how to deal with things by themselves. In my own experience, over protectiveness has caused me to have a lot of social anxiety because I have no experience in some social settings.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Alyssa said:


> In my own experience, over protectiveness has caused me to have a lot of social anxiety because I have no experience in some social settings.



Same here. I am terrible awkward and especially about people I love.. >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antlers said:


> I can't do anything without being questioned, "So what did you do?", "Who was there?", "Was there any boys there?", "Were you by yourselves?", "You didn't do/go anywhere dodgy did you?" Oh my goodnesS LET ME LIVE.



THIS.. so much ****ing this I'm 23 damnit


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 8, 2015)

Once you reach 13 you want to start setting your own path and doing some things by yourself. Tbh as long as a child of mine didn't do anything stupid and updated me on their location I'd be fine with most stuff.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

My mother wants to keep me here forever. 
When my father told her that I wanna go visiting Japan when I turn 18 this year alone, she cried and made big fuss. 
But even back then, when I was 13 and wanted to go on a trip with my friend in a youth group, she cried and didn't want to let me go, even though it was still in the same country. 
With 15  I wasn't allowed to ride the train with my friend into the next town, I needed an adult by my side.
 When I'm off in another town or something, my father keeps calling me for trivial things. But he also does this to my mother who thinks it's annoying, too.
 Once I was on a convention with a friend and I came back earlier than I said to my father in the evening and he yelled at me because I didn't told him and because I came back before the food was ready. I don't understand the "because I came back before the food was ready" part. Is this something bad...?
And if I don't come straight home from school and don't call them, they get upset. If I come back later from my friend's home (need 15 minutes with feet) than agreed, they will call my friend's parents to ask what I'm doing and scold me. It's not like my home is in some kind of dangerous area, it's in a village.
I think this is overall overprotective.


----------



## Tao (Feb 9, 2015)

My mum was never really over protective. She was the right amount of protective. She actually backed off and let me make my own stupid mistakes but was still around to 'pick up the pieces' or make sure I do something 'too' stupid. I actually liked that it was done like that since I wasn't 'trapped' yet I knew she was still there. I learned a lot more by myself rather than being kept in bubble wrap so the nasty world can't touch me (metaphorically of course). I didn't turn out to be a useless manchild in the way I think I would have if she was over protective. 

Rather than having 'curfews' etc she would just say "don't stay out too late", which pretty much translated to "come home when your friends go home". She never sugar coated things or lied to 'keep my innocence', she just told me straight what something was/meant if I asked. I watched violent movies and played violent video games because she was pretty positive I wasn't stupid enough to try it myself.

My dad tried to be 'over protective' but he was barely ever there, so that didn't really work. He still does it now when I'm almost 24...



Most of my friends had pretty overprotective parents pretty much right up until they were 18 and legally a full adult. I could feel the embarrassment coming from them when they were saying at 17 years old "I have to be home for 9pm"

One of my friends who I was dating for a short time had this up till she was about 22 and could finally afford to move out. We decided to 'stay friends' since it was pretty impossible to date somebody with a curfew of 6pm who isn't allowed boys in the house and they're not allowed to stay at other people's houses or they'll get grounded...She was 22, cut the friggin' cord.


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Feb 9, 2015)

They are so overprotective omg (.__.)'

Like my mum thinks I have all of these problems and I have to have a light on in the dark whilst outside and stuff like that. But it really annoys me because she acts like the complete opposite when my friends are over and everyone is always like 'Oh your mum is soooooo nice' and I'm just sitting there like 'no.'


----------



## Caius (Feb 9, 2015)

I never really had overprotective parents. Dad wasn't around for a loooong time, and mom was more along the lines of "I want to keep you here because I don't have anyone else to talk to."


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 9, 2015)

I feel like occasionally my parents are very overprotective, but most of the time they're fine with whatever I do.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2015)

My mom doesn't like me getting drunk.

She said that if I start smoking she'll disown me


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 9, 2015)

Overprotective parents usually mess up their kid tbh.


----------



## Mignon (Feb 9, 2015)

My parents were very protective and treated us like children right up until the moment we turned 18, when magically a switch seemed to flip and we were suddenly expected to be able to function on our own.

While I feel like I'm doing just fine now, I do regret not getting the confidence boost of having parents that let me make my own choices because it's really inhibited me as far as jobs and socializing go. It's also left me lacking a lot of respect for my parents and kept us from forming a close relationship.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 9, 2015)

My mom was protective. Not ridiculously of course. But she didnt like (ie, didn't stop me) from going out with people she wasn't familiar with.
I moved out a few weeks shy of 18 with my partner, she was not happy with that at all (he had a beard when we first met so she thought he was much older than he was) and would call me all the time to make sure I'm not a victim or something lmao. But since I've moved out almost 6 years ago, she never bothered me or tried to control me or whatever. She's even admitted I was always the most mature of her kids.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 9, 2015)

I feel bad for sheltered kids. Most of the ones I've met have no idea about how things really work, and as a result, they have trouble adapting or get taken advantage of :/


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 10, 2015)

My parents are typically chill.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 10, 2015)

My parents were mostly chill, but when I was in like intermediate/jr high they put a child lock on my computer. I couldn't use MySpace or YouTube. It was pretty annoying. And they took my phone away at like 9pm on school nights. That was the worst they did. Other than that, it was pretty standard: no watching pg-13 movies till I was 13, definitely no rated R movies, I couldn't go certain places by myself. All the stuff kids think their parents are lame for. 

It annoyed me, but looking back, it wasn't as bad as I thought it was. Plus, when I got to high school and had my own car, they were basically just chill with everything since they didn't have to transport me.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

My parents were hands-off to the point of ignoring/neglecting me at times so I don't really understand what people are talking about when they say their parents are overprotective or too involved in their lives. I just can't imagine what that's like. It seems so foreign to me. Because it is, but, yeah. x3

I have a younger sister who my mother parents in a completely different style than she did when she was raising me (we have a big age gap, so I guess she had time to learn from her mistakes? sort of?) and she basically goes everywhere with said sis. Who is 14. Again, I can't imagine it. I was either chilling alone or out with friends when I was 14.

I remember one parent who, while I was out at Costco and had to hit the bathroom, stood outside while her son went off to pee or whatever and made him talk to her the entire time he was in there. I would have been MORTIFIED. I get that you want to keep track of your kid while you're out in public but wooow, that's way too much.

But yeah, as someone who never wants to have kids, I get that parenting is difficult. It's outrageous - you're responsible for another person's life, or more than one if you have multiple children. Every little thing you do will impact them whether you think so or not. Just use yourself as an example - think of all the things your parents have said or done when you were younger, throwaway comments that you've never forgotten, stuff like that. Parents shape their children's lives in more ways than they realize and I could never, and will never, do that. Props to whoever manages to raise a child up to be a healthy and functional human being, but it's HARD to do. Really hard. Give them some credit for trying.


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 10, 2015)

My mom was quite overprotective when I was a baby, not so much after I grew up. She noticed with time that the more she squeezed, the more I wanted to be away from her. So she just backed off most of the time and let me do my own thing. She was obviously still a responsive parent. If she saw me climbing a super tall tree or something, then she'd do something. Otherwise I was left to be a kid. Early teenage years I never gave her much grief, to be honest I was probably more difficult as a child. Once early teenage years came around, I was too busy learning a new language and busy with school to bother her. My days were pretty much school, came home to do more school work, eat, take a shower and then go to sleep. High school years she got  little more controlling, but understandably. I'd say my mother had a pretty good sense for how much she needed to be in my life, and how much control she needed to have.
If I decide to have kids, I'll probably be the same way. Specially if I have more than one. Different kids = different needs.


----------



## epona (Feb 10, 2015)

my parents were never overprotective, they let me do whatever and go out wherever and jet off to wherever i felt like without asking too many questions, but they were really overbearing in that they put a lot of pressure on me to fit into a certain social set and to be good at everything lol
but as long as i kept up a certain image they didn't really care how i spent my free time, to the point of almost neglecting me sometimes haha


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 11, 2015)

When my dad still lived at home they were both super protective and strict. But after he left my mom was so preoccupied with trying to manage my crazy brother that she totally forgot about me. Ironic since I'm the daughter and she turned a blind eye to me going out late and drinking yet my older brother had early curfews. I never understood it. It's still like that now that my brother is older and responsible. My parents always check in with him and call him to talk and catch up but never with me. I'm the neglected 2nd child lol. T_T


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 11, 2015)

My parents practically let me raise myself. I chose my own bed time, ate what I wanted, hung out with who ever, decided if and when to do my home work, etc, etc.I have 8 siblings and we all turned out to be responsible and independent. Now that i'm a parent, I tend to be a bit over protective. I can't help myself. I worry about my kids and love them so much.


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 13, 2015)

Nope.
My mom is not strict at all, my dad is a bit but they're not over-protective. I mean, they'd probably do some damage to someone if I got hurt though, but other than that, I can pretty much do whatever I want.


----------



## Leela (Feb 15, 2015)

My parents are just the right amount of protective. They don't smother me but they do still take care of me well. A lot of attention makes me feel uncomfortable and I prefer to spend most of my time alone, and my parents figured that out pretty quickly. It's still nice to spend time with them and know they're there if I need them though.

My only complaint is that they're quite protective of me when it comes to the internet. They don't restrict what websites I visit or any accounts I make, but I'm pretty sure they'd devour my soul if they ever found out I'd been posting pictures of myself on the internet (which is why I still haven't). Obviously I wouldn't give out personal information like my address or phone number anyway, but they just want me to be as safe as possible, I guess, which means that no one can see who I am in real life. I'd take that over them not caring at all any day.

So, on the whole, I wouldn't really trade my parents for anyone else in the world (that sounded really clich? but I mean it). If I ever have children I'll try to raise them in the same way. Of course, some children need more protection that others, so I'd have to allow for different children having different needs, as RiceBunny said.


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 15, 2015)

my mum would never let me do anything so i just said i was going down the street to a park with my friend and she said she had her head hanging out the window on her facebook update but in reality i went to his house through the woods and a man on a motorbike chased me like "u ok" like uhm ya


----------



## Aizu (Feb 15, 2015)

My parents will let me do pretty much anything when It comes to the internet, but when it comes to every day things my parents are very protective = u = 
Also doesn't help that if my mother doesn't like someone, chances are that I won't be allowed to hangout with them > - <


----------



## MishMeesh (Feb 16, 2015)

My parents were a decent mix between protective and freedom-granting (for lack of a better word I guess). When I was still in the elementary school ages, obviously my mum wanted to at least have contact with the parents of whatever kids' houses I was playing at. I was never denied the chance to go to any friend's house to play unless I genuinely had something else to do. My parents never prevented me from having certain friends because they personally didn't like them. I could pretty much go anywhere as long as I told them where I was going, who with, doing what, and when I'd be home. I think that's pretty reasonable. My mum had enough trust in me and I had enough trust in my mum; a couple of times my best friend would lie to her mum about us going into the city (we're in a rural town), but I would still tell my mum where we were going. It's honestly just common sense to have someone else know where you're going in case you run into any trouble. I don't find this being overprotective.

That being said, I still had a designated bedtime growing up, I learned quickly that whining for them to buy me something meant being swiftly removed by my parents from whatever store we were in, I had to _actually do chores_ to get an allowance (sometimes I was not given an allowance when I did not do the chores I was assigned). My parents used to monitor my online activity as well. I'm not sure until what age they did this, but they just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything dangerous. I would only consider parents checking your online activity overprotective if they prohibit things that are fine like moderated forums. My parents were pretty wary of any online interactions, and when they asked me what I was doing on the sites they saw in my history, I just sat them down and showed them. I showed them that I wasn't giving out personal information planning to meet up with weirdos. It was all very balanced parenting, which let me learn stuff on my own while at the same time having a home and family structure. It was all just reasonable.


----------



## elle7 (Feb 16, 2015)

My parents have never been overprotective really. I had rules, but they were always the general rules that you get, and if I went a little outside of them, I wasn't in trouble. Mostly because I was always a good kid and they knew they didn't have to worry about me doing anything worth worrying about. 

If I'm ever a parent I feel like I might be a bit more protective than mine were though. But then again, that isn't saying much  One thing I know I would do would be to try to promote honesty and being able to open up to me about things they were worrying about or curious about, because I've struggled with that sometimes with my parents.


----------



## unravel (Feb 16, 2015)

Not really but yeah doesn't matter there is a reason why I have a curfew and shiz well my curfew is kinda useless thanks to *them* so my parents don't care unless someone brings me home. I don't feel bothered them being overprotective but eh its for the safety and **** I'm 17 and my curfew is around 5:30 PM well will wait till 18 maybe they don't care la

I feel bad for some reason cuz they think I might get in trouble or w/e if I was born male will they care?


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 16, 2015)

MY parents...
~Don't let me go out at ALL in the first place with no adult supervision
~Has to meet the person I like AND their parents in order for us to date to tell the parents we want to 
~Won't let me read anything too sad for THEM
~Won't let me watch scary movies 
~Won't let me do anything I would have been scared of TEN YEARS AGO


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> MY parents...
> ~Don't let me go out at ALL in the first place with no adult supervision
> ~Has to meet the person I like AND their parents in order for us to date to tell the parents we want to
> ~Won't let me read anything too sad for THEM
> ...



well the first two IMO arent all too bad. alot of parents are just anxious that their kids are going to get hurt, and they dont want their kids dating random druggies or dating someone with horrible parents. the reading and watching things are kinda too much though, i dont see a problem with watching scary movies unless they're absolutely mortifying.
although what do you mean by that last one?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> MY parents...
> ~Don't let me go out at ALL in the first place with no adult supervision
> ~Has to meet the person I like AND their parents in order for us to date to tell the parents we want to
> ~Won't let me read anything too sad for THEM
> ...



Depends on how old you are. I feel like by the age of 12/13/14 (depending on how mature you are in your parents eyes) you should be able to go out with just a group of friends, but any younger it seems kind of dangerous to me. 

Those last 3 seem completely ridiculous to me.


----------



## tasfiah (Feb 16, 2015)

Improv said:


> I've got pretty overprotective parents. I can't be out past 7pm on any given night & I can't go anywhere on Sundays other than church. I can't talk to friends on the phone, only text. When my group of friends go over to one of their houses, I can't go because my parents don't want me in someone else's house of the opposite sex. I can't go out to dinner with friends because I'd have to leave early to be home on time.
> 
> I played soccer from grades 2-5, then stopped because my parents didn't want me to break a bone or have any teeth knocked out. I can't really do much other than sit at home.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Joy (Feb 16, 2015)

My parents aren't as bad as they used to be when I was younger.
But there's still the basics like no boys, curfews blahblah... and I'm almost 20 haha

I understand them and I abide by their rules


----------



## Mioki (Feb 16, 2015)

I've always had chill parents, even as much as to let me travel out of state on a bus to visit an online friend. Buuuuut they have big mouths and like to bring up my actions/relationships with people whenever we get in arguments. This is why I don't talk to them about much of anything.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 16, 2015)

when I was younger, I was force fed vegetables and greens and if I didn't eat I would spend hours at the table just sitting there. My sister went through the same thing but it was much worse for her

right now, i'm forced to put a big jacket on when it's cold (which is pretty annoying since i only like wearing hoodies and small jackets) and my dad isn't happy if I get lower than A's in school.
got a B in maths and I got the talk.

Although they're not that over the top, since i'm allowed to go out with friends whenever i want.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 17, 2015)

JezDayy said:


> when I was younger, I was force fed vegetables and greens and if I didn't eat I would spend hours at the table just sitting there. My sister went through the same thing but it was much worse for her
> 
> right now, i'm forced to put a big jacket on when it's cold (which is pretty annoying since i only like wearing hoodies and small jackets) and my dad isn't happy if I get lower than A's in school.
> got a B in maths and I got the talk.
> ...



Yeah, ditto on the grades thing. After a bumpy freshman year, I kept straight As the rest of highschool. They didn't say sh-- then.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

My parents are fine, but my friends parents are so overprotected, she's not even allowed on the Internet even though they bought her an Ipad


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

I wish they were overprotective...


----------



## Yuni (Feb 21, 2015)

My parents are over protective. 
I'm 23 now, studying my final unit at uni and would have to be home by 6pm (which means leaving uni at around 4:30pm, if I have later classes they would pick me up from there). 
I'm not allowed to go anywhere without informing them first (two days notice in advance).
They also requested contact details of my friends and their parents ... just in case. 
I'm not allowed to go to festive events due to possible threats of terrorism. The incident in Sydney did not help at all, even if I live in a different state.

They've already said that these rules will apply until I'm married and have a family of my own. 

I think they're very over protective, but it does make sense and there's no point in arguing about it.
Looking for work is a bit troublesome though, as I wasn't allowed to do work experience in high school. 
... at least I have works in a published book, I guess.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm a parent myself and I don't see the point in being overprotective. I want my child to be as indipendant as he can be. I can't wait untill he's older and he can go outside and play on his own.


----------

